# Scored today



## Shotgun (Apr 9, 2021)

I answered a Craigslist add for multispindle drill presses.  Two for $300.  Turns out they were quite nice, but very limited units.  Not very configurable.  It was a production shop that was getting rid of a bunch of old equipment.  A pre-war, Walker-Turner drill press caught my eye, and he let me have it for $125, sans motor.  That's OK, 'cause I've got a treadmill motor sitting on the shelf that'll work just fine.

Got it home, and found that there were a few pieces missing.  Depth stop, belt cover, quill lock, etc.  Emailed him, and he said to come back and he'd help me look for them.  We found the depth stop, and the return spring cover.  And then he showed me some old tooling that they had got off a shop closing down and couldn't use.  They were going to sell it off for scrap at seven cents a pound, but he ended up letting me have it all.  

Reamers, taps, end mills, a slotting saw, a slitting saw that's not shown, what appears to be a full range of drill bits, chamfer mills, boring bars, hex wrenches, and random bolts/set screws/drill rod/ springs/ and more.  
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
The tubes with green caps are reamers, all the same size.


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 9, 2021)

You know you scored when you dread the sorting process.

BTW, if anybody needs a .3438 reamer. . . I'm your man.


----------



## DavidR8 (Apr 9, 2021)

Score!


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 9, 2021)

My God man, you should be arrested for grand theft...
Great score.


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 9, 2021)

What a haul! Imagine tons of stuff like that gets scrapped all the time- and then there's the military themselves and all the surplus they have
-Mark


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 10, 2021)

You must be related to the Frito Bandito. Nice haul. Mike


----------



## lordbeezer (Apr 10, 2021)

I was thinking about going to check the drill press’s out. Figured they had more stuff. Too late now. Good haul..


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 10, 2021)

Hmm - was there a HM "You scored and BTW - You Suck" award?
The main iron looks to be pretty much uncompromising.
Clean up, check it out, give it what it needs, and revel in smugness.


----------



## Shotgun (Apr 11, 2021)

lordbeezer said:


> I was thinking about going to check the drill press’s out. Figured they had more stuff. Too late now. Good haul..


They have more stuff.  Lots more stuff.


----------

